
FOSS mobile on market – shipping in March 2019 - drctee
Necunos mobile NC_1 is shipping in March, says Necunos.
======
drctee
[https://twitter.com/necunoscom/status/1080461317197180928](https://twitter.com/necunoscom/status/1080461317197180928)

